# UnderWater Camera



## Jim (Jul 13, 2007)

Want one but cant afford it?

Check out this link? 

Dampeoples showed me this!

https://www.mninter.net/~boardman/


----------



## redbug (Jul 13, 2007)

They are nice to have I use mine t find brush piles and see where the fish hold up on the structure or drop offs.
I also used it to find a rod that was knocked overboard ..


----------

